# Η ντοπιολαλιά: γίνεται παιχνίδι



## cougr (Apr 22, 2021)

.....Το πρώτο διαδραστικό παιχνιδόλεξο για το γλωσσικό ιδίωμα και τις λαλιές του τόπου μας. Μία ευρηματική, ψυχαγωγική κι εκπαιδευτική σειρά παιχνιδιών και συμμετοχικών δράσεων για παρέες, παιδιά, γονείς, παππούδες, γιαγιάδες, ντόπιους και ταξιδευτές.....

Ντοπιολαλιά: Τα Κρητικά, και όχι μόνο, γίνονται παιχνίδι (ekriti.gr)


----------

